# Experience with Thyroid Nodules?



## 3kids4me (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anyone here had thyroid nodules, and had one biopsied?  If so, would you please share your experience...what the outcome was, and what treatment you received?

Thanks so much,

Sharon


----------



## Janie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sharon:

My daughter had one at age 15 (she is 19 now) It was discovered during a routine physical for school sports.  We did not notice it, but after the dr. pointed it out you could see that she had a slight bump on one side of her neck.

She had to go through several rounds of diagnostics:  an ultrasound, then a scan involving radioactive iodine.  Both tests were inconclusive, so the surgeon recommended that it be removed.  She had surgery to remove half of her thyroid. She was in the hospital overnight, and out of school for about a week. 

The nodule turned out to be benign, and her thyroid levels have been completely normal since, so no follow-on treatment necessary.

She has a two-three inch scar at the base of her neck, but it has faded quite rapidly.  The surgeon told us that ultimately it would be a very thin line.


----------



## granpabush (Feb 12, 2007)

sharon, 3 weeks ago I had a tumor removed from my thyroid gland.  It was discovered while doing a scan on the nodules on my left lung.  I had a needle biopsy done which was inconclusive because of the small amount of tissue recovered.  Doctors said the only way to tell if it cancer is to have surgery.  I was in the hospital over night because of other conditions that I have.  Some people are out patients.  I am not sure but nodules on the thyroid may not be as likely to be cancerous as tumors.   I went on line to get some info before I had the surgery done.  See my thyroid Dr. tomorrow and expect to be put on medication.

I was quite worried for a while but discovered thyroid problems are more common than I first thought

Say lots of prayers and things will be ok. 

dick


----------



## Glynda (Feb 12, 2007)

*I have a nodule*

My thyroid nodule was discovered by my PCP when doing an annual physical.  She referred me to an endocrinologist.  He did an in-office ultra sound and sent me out for another as well.  Then he did a needle biopsy. That came back fine so I go in for an ultrasound and blood work each year.  So far there have been no changes.


----------



## Janie (Feb 13, 2007)

thought of something else last night:  the reason our surgeon recommended removal without a needle biopsy was that a biopsy only samples a tiny portion of the tumor:  the surgeon said there was no sure way to know if it was cancerous or not without removing the whole thing. Because my daughter's nodule was pretty large, we decided to go ahead with that.


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi, I've had a thyroid nodule for over 12 years. It was discovered during a routine exam. At that time I had an ultrasound that ruled out cancer. ? My bloodwork came back fine and no medication was needed. I was told it was a "working nodule"? I get blood work done every year. No problems until a couple of years ago when the blood work was a little high. Dr. did a needle biopsy which came back clean. 2nd bloodtest also came back fine! Still no medication. Just had my annual blood test last month along with an ultrasound. Nodule has not grown at all and tests are still fine! 
Good luck.


----------



## Joyce (Feb 13, 2007)

I also was diagnosed with a thyroid nodule about 20 years ago. I go to an endocrinologist every year to have it evaluated. I have had thyroid scans and biopsies which have been normal. I am now taking thyroxin 125 mg. I am feeling fine and have no other side effects.


----------



## TheDuke (Feb 14, 2007)

*Thyroid Nodule*

About 20 years ago my doctor found a thyroid nodule by a hands on examination of my throat. After seeing a surgeon, I had a radioactive isotope scan (Diagnostic, not as a treatment) and underwent surgery. The lump was benign, and my only aftereffects were a series of thyroid function tests every six months for about 18 months. Since only the nodule was removed I never had to take any thyroid hormone supplements.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 11, 2011)

I just got the call that my ultra sound revealed a thyroid nodule. doctor ordered this because of family history.
my sister just had both throids removed because of tumors, and they found two small cancer cells in the one area they thought was clean.
my son was sceduled for thyroid surgery, but his nodule started shrinking two days before the surgery.
both of them had at least 15 biopsies and none of the biopsies came back conclusive.
I have already had cancer elsewhere.  just got over a scare where they thought I had cancer somewhere else.  now this.   

plus i need my knee replaced and cataracts in both eyes need to be fixed, what next!


----------



## Kay H (Apr 11, 2011)

Sharon,

My 1st visit to the cardiologist, he found a nodule on my thyroid doing a physical.  He sent me for an ultrasound which found 3 nodules so I was sent for a radioactive thyroid uptake test.  3 different kinds of nodules were found.  I went for a needle biopsy and 10 slides were made and all came back "too bloody to determine cells".  My thyroid hormones are always normal.

I recently told my pc doc that I often feel like something is in my throat and that I want an ultrasound of my thyroid.  He gave me a script.  I just have to make the app"t.  Thyroid nodules are very common in post menopausal women.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2011)

Recently, one of my small business tenants had his thyroid removed and it was cancerous. I think his original complaint was difficulty in swallowing. He under went radiation treatment and on the 12 month mark, his bloodwork came back bad. His cancer had spread - I didn't need to know more. Their lease was expiring and they closed the business. He was just a bit over 50 yo when for his first diagnois. He had fulltime employment (besides the business) with a large US corporation and therefore decent medical insurance (unfortunately, he chose large deductibles).


----------



## Texasbelle (Apr 13, 2011)

The only thing I can add is that the needle biopsies are often inconclusive and that a "core sample" can be taken with a larger needle.  Husband had half thyroid removed and later the other half removed and takes Synthroid.  Good luck, hope all tests are negative.


----------



## Kel (Apr 16, 2011)

My situation was very similar to Janie’s daughter.  Twenty years ago (when I was 30 something) a cold nodule was discovered by my doctor on a routine exam.  I didn’t notice the slight bump on one side of my neck until the doctor pointed it out.  I went through the ultrasound and the radioactive iodine scan.  I had the cold nodule and half of my thyroid removed.  I was in the hospital for one night and off work for a week.  The nodule was benign and my thyroid levels have been normal for 20 years.  I have it checked every year and I don’t take any medication.  I have a fine line scar on my neck that I pretty much stopped noticing after a year or so.  But, for some reason I check out other people’s thyroid scars.  Not that they really stand out, but when you have one you kind of look for others.  And, I find that I’m not alone with my scar.   Hopefully, you or someone you know's thyroid issue will only leave a small scar.  Best wishes.


----------



## SunSand (Apr 17, 2011)

There is a very helpful (free) thyroid cancer message board on yahoo groups.   My wife had her thyroid removed 4 years ago and her endocrinologist recommended the Thyca group.  It's been very helpful in understanding and dealing with the many issues.  http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Thyca/


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 1, 2011)

I had my thyroid nodule biopsied yesterday.  They told me only 5% were malignant .  I knew i was in trouble because that is what they told me right before I had breast cancer.  sure enough it is cancerous  i will have to have it removed and take a radioactive pill and then be on medication.


----------

